# Welp the Gay Agenda has ruined the lives of two teen girls...



## Shimmie (May 24, 2013)

Now see, the gay agenda is the blame for this mess.   They've been convincing teens that being gay is innocent and normal.   So now, we have an 18 year old teen ager being charged with statutory rape with a 14 year old girl.... Yes she was just 14 years of age.   

They have these kids thinking that gay sex is 'safe' sex.  Introducing them into sexual behaviour that they have no business doing.   They are luring and brainwashing young children that it is okay to be gay.   

Well it's not okay.  Look at the damage that's being done to these young lives.   

What's sadder is that the gay agenda will build this up as innocent when it is not.    If anything, *the parents of both of these girls *should be suing the homo out of the LGBT and Glaad and all the rest of them, including our president for advocating this lifestyle.   So proudly they hailed the gays and now this girl is about to be jailed.   

Sad...  

*  May 23, 2013 11:26 AM 

Kaitlyn Hunt Update: Fla. teen charged over same-sex underage relationship speaks out* 


http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504083_...er-same-sex-underage-relationship-speaks-out/

The girls were wrong, especially the 18 year old.   She was wrong, period and her age determines her 'influence' over the 14 year old child that she chose to have sex with.

They can play this out to be as innocent as they want, but it's not innocent.   

Gays want equality, welp... they got it.     Do they really think that they can make this innocent because it's two girls and not a young girl and an older boy?   

awwwww nope...and the gay agenda cannot fix this.    It needs to be stopped and lessons need to be learned; protecting the gay way is not here to stay.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (May 24, 2013)

I can't even read the article. The devil is attacking the children for a reason. Just like when Moses and Jesus were born he began killing the children. He knows that when this generation turns to Jesus they are going be all the way in and get many people converted. I dont think any generation if youth has been attacked the way the youth of today are. Praying for them ...


----------



## Shimmie (May 24, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I can't even read the article. The devil is attacking the children for a reason. Just like when Moses and Jesus were born he began killing the children. He knows that when this generation turns to Jesus they are going be all the way in and get many people converted. I dont think any generation if youth has been attacked the way the youth of today are. Praying for them ...



MrsHaseeb... you are so on point.  

The enemy is after our children.   satan truly thinks that he is the pied piper of this new generation, however he is not.  God still rules and reigns and He has raised up a generation who may seem 'silent' and 'invisible' -- non-existant, however they are being prepared and shall be stronger than ever and they will indeed overtake this generation and God's Kingdom come, His Will shall be done, here upon this earth as it is in Heaven.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen.   

The article (depending upon the sources reporting it) is encouraging because the parents of the 14 year old girl are suing for statutory rape.   Time and again, I've said that parents are going to rise up against homosexuality and are not going to tolerate it being imposed upon their children's lives.    

These parents are fighting back and they are going to win.    More and more parents are going to rise up and fight against this mess being so permissive and they are going to silence the gay activists and repeal their access to their children in public schools and the media.   

Watch... God is going to have His way and He will not be defeated, neither will those who file suit and take a stand against the gay agenda.  

Watch... God is sovereign and He always stands by His Word.    

The gay agenda think they have a victory, however they're soon to realize that they've been 'played' big time by satan...the voice and the spirit that they chose to follow.    gay churches are going to fall for teaching false doctrine and leading many into disaster with this lifestyle.    

Watch...the media will not be able to defend this nor will the gay agenda have any ground to stand upon; their defeat is imminent, for parents are not going to tolerate this mess in the lives of their children.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (May 24, 2013)

You know what? 

  I can't ...

 This is just...

Smh
Somebody make it stop.  Seriously. It's getting out of hand.


----------



## Shimmie (May 24, 2013)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> You know what?
> 
> I can't ...
> 
> ...



nathansgirl1908... 

First of all, I've missed you and pray that all is going well.  Give my love to 'Dad'.  

Now, as an Attorney and a Christian Attorney which you are, how would you treat this case? 

Personally, I feel badly for both girls.  Although the 18 year old was out of order to be with a 14 year old child, folks may not believe this, however I feel horrible to think of her spending her life in jail.   

Personally, I see both girls as victims of the influence of the education of the gay agenda and the media protecting this lifestyle.   They were not 'born' gay; they have, however they've been programmed to fall into this behaviour.

So again, as an attorney, how would you handle this case for both the parents of the 14 year old and if you were an attorney for the 18 year old?

I'm asking as I respect your views.    Thanks in advance.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (May 25, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> nathansgirl1908...
> First of all, I've missed you and pray that all is going well.  Give my love to 'Dad'.
> Now, as an Attorney and a Christian Attorney which you are, how would you treat this case?
> Personally, I feel badly for both girls.  Although the 18 year old was out of order to be with a 14 year old child, folks may not believe this, however I feel horrible to think of her spending her life in jail.
> ...


I missed you too and I will tell him you said hi. 

As a prosecutor I would prosecute under the law but would not request a ridiculously tough punishment for the older girl. I've never been a fan of some of the sentences in statutory rape cases because this is the typical situation and its only a technicality that results in the older person being eligible for prosecution. But make no mistake she would have to answer to the law not only because she broke the law but because you would have a serious constitutional issue if you prosecute heterosexuals for this and not homosexuals. 

As a defense attorney, I would argue for the lowest punishment possible.  Can't argue ignorance of the law or that she didn't know the age.  I could try a tricky argument about it being a friendship where two curious kids went too far and that it isnt statutory rape, but that wouldn't work either.  So I would just go for leniency.


----------



## Shimmie (May 25, 2013)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I missed you too and I will tell him you said hi.
> 
> As a prosecutor I would prosecute under the law but would not request a ridiculously tough punishment for the older girl. I've never been a fan of some of the sentences in statutory rape cases because this is the typical situation and its only a technicality that results in the older person being eligible for prosecution. But make no mistake she would have to answer to the law not only because she broke the law but because you would have a serious constitutional issue if you prosecute heterosexuals for this and not homosexuals.
> 
> As a defense attorney, I would argue for the lowest punishment possible.  Can't argue ignorance of the law or that she didn't know the age.  I could try a tricky argument about it being a friendship where two curious kids went too far and that it isnt statutory rape, but that wouldn't work either.  So I would just go for leniency.



nathansgirl1908 

Thank you for sharing these answers.  They're good.  I agree that the extreme punishment for this girl is too harsh.   At 18, there's still a lot of immaturity and development taking place.   Now if this were an 'older' adult, in their 20's and older, I'd be for the more harsh sentencing.   

I have to be honest, I see both of these girls as 'victims' and somehow I do not believe that either one of them are 'gay'.    I see them as under the influence of the influx of the gay agenda activists who have bombarded the schools and the minds of young children that being gay is okay.  They've glamorized this lifestyle and they have convinced children that they are basically all gay oriented and that they are 'safe' to express these feelings towards anyone they choose and are guaranteed the umbrella of protection from the LBGT and Glaad organizations.   

I'm not 'stretching' with this. , not at all.   It's in the public schools with rallies and special assemblies for gay freedom and experimenting to find out their true sexual identity is being encouraged.   They are told that they have privacy and an asylum to keep this from their parents.    

I don't care who denies this nor do I care who tries to disprove this.   It's a fact.    There are numbers of parents that I personally know, who have taken their children out of the public schools in Maryland and have their children in either private or home schools.    Children are being opened up to sexual curiousity when they should be learning more academics.   

More and more parents are going to begin rallying against the gay agenda for what it's doing to their children.   They are not going to allow this to continue.  These gay activists are in elementary schools taking to 5 and 6 year olds.   

In the not so distant future, I see numerous lawsuits taking place and they will be against the gay activists and these folks will be reaping the havoc of which they have sown into the young lives of which they have no right to.   The law and the government will have no other choice than to abide by the rule of the parents whose children have been invaded upon.  

There's a law of reciprosity, that cannot be undone.  It's a boomerang of justice coming against injustice.  

A lot of folks online are blaming the younger girl's parents for filing charges against the older girl because it's a 'gay' issue.   Yet these parents have every right to do so, as their daughter is far too young to be sexually involved with anyone for any reason.    However, I still blame the gay agenda for what has occurred with these two girls and they will pay for the heartache for all who have been damaged by their works.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 26, 2013)

@Shimmie,

Here is a list of all the different countries and states here in the U.S. that have their ages of consent..some of their laws are worse than the U.S. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ages_of_consent_in_North_America


----------



## Shimmie (May 26, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Shimmie,
> 
> Here is a list of all the different countries that have their ages of consent..some of their laws are worse than the U.S.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ages_of_consent_in_North_America



Thanks Sis, I appreciate this information.   This mess is coming to an end and quite quickly.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 26, 2013)

This has been posted at least twice.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 26, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> This has been posted at least twice.


But not in the Christianity Forum


----------



## Shimmie (May 26, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> But not in the Christianity Forum



Thank you!  As Christians, we have our views, which are of much value, on this as well and should be free to discuss them without being imposed upon by those who support the gay agenda.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 26, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Thank you!  As Christians, we have our views, which are of much value, on this as well and should be free to discuss them without being imposed upon by those who support the gay agenda.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Shimmie (May 26, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> @Shimmie,
> 
> Here is a list of all the different countries and states here in the U.S. that have their ages of consent..some of their laws are worse than the U.S.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ages_of_consent_in_North_America



I'm listing Florida only because it relates to the current news article. 

*Florida *

The age of consent in Florida is 18, but close in age exemptions exist. By law, the exception permits a person 23 years of age or younger to engage in legal sexual activity with a minor aged 16 or 17.

794.05 Unlawful sexual activity with certain minors.-- (1) A person 24 years of age or older who engages in sexual activity with a person 16 or 17 years of age commits a felony of the second degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084. As used in this section, "sexual activity" means oral, anal, or vaginal penetration by, or union with, the sexual organ of another; 

*however, sexual activity does not include an act done for a bona fide medical purpose*

 Florida code, Title XLVI, Chapter 794

What on earth is a bona fide medical purpose for sexual activity, especially in the case of sexual abuse?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 26, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I'm listing Florida only because it relates to the current news article.
> 
> *Florida *
> 
> ...


I know...I couldn't figure that one out at all.  Florida is crazy


----------



## LadyRaider (May 26, 2013)

The relationship started when both girls were under 18. The parents just waited to charge the older girl once she turned 18. Before that there had been no complaints. 

Didn't see the fact in the discussion, so decided to add it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 26, 2013)

LadyRaider said:


> The relationship started when both girls were under 18. The parents just waited to charge the older girl once she turned 18. Before that there had been no complaints.
> 
> Didn't see the fact in the discussion, so decided to add it.


LadyRaider, Actually, that's not true...please read this:



> In an interview with WCT, State Attorney Bruce Colton said the complaint  did originate with the parents of the younger person, who went to the  sheriff's office. From there, "law enforcement did an investigation and  confirmed that under the law the defendant had violated a felony statute  and got an arrest warrant and arrested her."
> 
> Asked if that was after she turned 18, Colton responded, confirming  Gay's (Gay is the last name of the 18 year old uncle) words, *"That's one of the pieces of misinformation going around.  She was 18 before this relationship began, before she started talking to  this young lady. She turned 18 in August of 2012."*
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (May 27, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I know...I couldn't figure that one out at all.  Florida is crazy



I had to let my computer run 'maintence' so I wasn't able to 'google' this, but I'm finna' to find out cause it's not making any sense to me at all.  

Folks are crazy enough and surely 'we' don't want to give them a 'medical' reason for abusing someone sexually.


----------



## Shimmie (May 27, 2013)

LadyRaider said:


> The relationship started when both girls were under 18. The parents just waited to charge the older girl once she turned 18. Before that there had been no complaints.
> 
> Didn't see the fact in the discussion, so decided to add it.



That's not true, the older girl was always 18 during this encounter.   Having sex with a 14 year old is still unlawful, even if this older girl was 17 (which she wasn't).   

Since posting this thread, I've further learned that the older girl was asked by the younger girl's parents, TWICE to leave their daughter alone.   However, the older girl, rebelled and continued to entice the younger girl rather than respect the younger girl's parents.   She was wrong, wrong, wrong.


----------



## Shimmie (May 27, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> LadyRaider, Actually, that's not true...please read this:



Nice & Wavy, thanks so much for posting this.   I mean it.  

As badly as I feel for both of these girls, the more facts I read about this case, the more error I see on the older girl's choices to ignore the parents and to continue to have sex with their 14 year old daughter.   She was wrong and a lesson is to be had here for both of them.   

And to put it out there, the gay agenda can't make this right with gay marriage or any of their other attempts to validate and protect their mess.


----------



## LadyRaider (May 27, 2013)

Ah... the first reports I saw showed the relationship was fairly long lasting. I think the younger girl is 15 now. 

Regardless. Kids shouldn't be having any type of sex.  Reminds me of that black young man who had sex with a white girl, though. Parents don't like that either... even though it was consensual as well.


----------



## Shimmie (May 27, 2013)

LadyRaider said:


> Ah... the first reports I saw showed the relationship was fairly long lasting. I think the younger girl is 15 now.
> 
> Regardless. Kids shouldn't be having any type of sex.  Reminds me of that black young man who had sex with a white girl, though. Parents don't like that either... even though it was consensual as well.



I totally agree, no child should be having sex...at any age, Period!  Until they are full grown (at least 18) and married (*male and female*), then sex is acceptable, not before and in no other structure outside of marriage between a man and a woman.


----------



## Shimmie (May 27, 2013)

The Parents Did Warn the Older Girl: 







http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/05/...no-choice-but-to-report-lesbian-relationship/

The _'abuser'_ Kaitlyn Hunt refused the plea bargain.   Why?  In comparison to the trial placing her in jail. 

*Florida teen rejects plea deal in controversial same-sex case*

http://www.cnn.com/2013/05/24/justice/florida-teen-sex-case/index.html

Does she truly believe that because she has the gay rights activists backing her that she will walk away scott-free? 

*"Anonymous" vows to petition case of Fla. teen charged over underage same-sex relationship"*

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504083_...-charged-over-underage-same-sex-relationship/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/FreeKate

*The Plea Bargain:*

http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2013/images/05/25/indianriverreport.pdf







-------------------------

I can't believe that so many people are blinded by the truth/the fact that an 18 year old is guilty.   

She actually 'abducted' the younger girl and took her to her home to have sex with her.   The parents of the younger girl found their daughter 'missing' from her room only to discover later that Kaitlyn Hunt (AFTER being told to leave their daughter alone), drove to the younger girls home, took her, without the parent's consent, to Hunt's home and kept her there via sexual activity.    

Under the law, that's abduction.   It's abduction to take an under aged child from their home without the consent of the child's parents. 

I pray to God that the Hunt family loses this case to serve justice for all.   If they 'win', then predators everywhere will use this as a platform for their equality and will continue to use this as a platform to harm innocent children who deserve to be protected.  

A 14 year old is not responsible for their lives, period.  They are neither mentally, socially, nor hormonally responsible to make an adult or responsible decisions for their lives.   This entire scenario proves it.   The more I read about this 18 year old, the more I see her as a negative influence, totally disrespectful and rebellious, leading the younger girl into a lifestyle that is not acceptable, both because it's sexual and it's homosexual.  Period.   

See, this mess with the gay agenda is backfiring and it's only going to grow worse for the gay activists.   More and more parents are going to take a harsh stand and fight against them and their agenda and they are going to win to save their children.  

*This is the affidavit of what the 18 year old initiated upon the younger girl who was a virgin child.  This was not the first time for the 18 year old: *

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/05/21/us/hunt-arrest-affidavit.html?_r=0

I suspect that this 18 year old did to the 14 year old what someone else did to her.  The sin is being passed on.  Both of these girls are victims of a gay encounter which should have never taken place in their lives to 'confuse' their sexual mindset. 

School is not a 'safe' place for children in so many ways.   If it's not guns, it's drugs or gang fights being shown on youtube.  And now sex in the girl's bathroom between two girls (page 2 of the affidavit) .   This is just plain crazy.   No one did this when I was in school and it wasn't *that* long ago.  



satan truly needs to back off of these children.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 27, 2013)

If its not right for an 18 year old boy to have sex with a 14 year old girl, the same should apply in this situation...to say that the family has an agenda is ridiculous and to say the family would have been more accepting if it was a boy is equally wrong.  

Maybe this will be a lesson to others out there.


----------



## Shimmie (May 27, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> If its not right for an 18 year old boy to have sex with a 14 year old girl, the same should apply in this situation...to say that the family has an agenda is ridiculous and to say the family would have been more accepting if it was a boy is equally wrong.
> 
> Maybe this will be a lesson to others out there.



This is so true about if this were a boy as the older.   

If the older girl was innocent (in other words, she truly didn't commit the act), than I could 'see' all of the fight for her defense.   However this is not the case.

This is only the beginning of the gay rights/equality agenda's backfire upon them.  It's going to get even worse for them.  Far worse then they thought and there is absolutely no escape for them to ride upon.


----------



## Shimmie (May 27, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> If its not right for an 18 year old boy to have sex with a 14 year old girl, the same should apply in this situation...to say that the family has an agenda is ridiculous and to say the family would have been more accepting if it was a boy is equally wrong.
> 
> Maybe this will be a lesson to others out there.



In the article noted up thread:

_Hunt has been expelled from Sebastian River High School in Sebastian, Fla. and was charged in February with two counts of lewd and lascivious battery of a child 12 to 16 years of age as a result her relationship with a 14-year-old girl. _

Now it was noted in the affidavit that she initiated a 'sexual encounter' in the girl's bathroom at school with the 14 year old.     That alone is definite cause to be expelled from school.  She committed an unlawful act on school premises. 

This lawsuit is the consequences of their behavior.   I still blame the gay agenda for their seductive influence upon the children encouraging gay behavior as being normal and innocent with a sanctuary of protection called 'gay rights'.

Not so...truly not so.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 27, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> This is so true about if this were a boy as the older.
> 
> If the older girl was innocent (in other words, she truly didn't commit the act), than I could 'see' all of the fight for her defense. However this is not the case.
> 
> This is only the beginning of the gay rights/equality agenda's backfire upon them. It's going to get even worse for them. Far worse then they thought and there is absolutely no escape for them to ride upon.


 

wait a minute, where was Kaitlyn parents when this child slept over at their house....for them (Kaitlyn and her mom) they think that she didn't do anything wrong, it just 'sex' to them and this is why they can't see what the big fuss is about.

Really Kaitlyn preyed on the younger girl.


----------



## Shimmie (May 27, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> *wait a minute, where was Kaitlyn parents when this child slept over at their house....*
> 
> 
> ...for them (Kaitlyn and her mom) they think that she didn't do anything wrong, it just 'sex' to them and this is why they can't see what the big fuss is about.
> ...



That's a good question as to the parents of Kaitlyn's whereabouts when the younger girl was 'staying' there.    

Kaitlyn's parents HAD to be aware of this relationship between the two girls, especially if a neighbor knew about it and then related it to the younger girl's parents.   

The neighbor who made the younger girl's parents aware did not think it was right for Kaitlyn to be with the younger girl, hence they felt responsible to make the younger girl's parents aware of it. 

*NOW, if the neighbor knew about this*, how could Kaitlyn's parents not know.  

Can't they be charged as an 'accomplice' to this?     It *appears* that they did not care until their child was arrested and charged.  

People are crazy with their comments on this case.  They're trying to make Kaitlyn out as truly innocent in this and placing the blame on the younger girl's parents.


----------



## Laela (May 27, 2013)

It's a sad situation all around, people are blaming the young girl's parents yet for me, this case speaks volumes of the times and culture we're living in. It's a 'new normal' and even that seemingly nothing is wrong with a 14-year-old having sex, like it was no big deal. The same law that applies to an 18-year-old boy applies to her.   





Shimmie said:


> A lot of folks online are blaming the *younger girl's parents for filing charge*s against the older girl because it's a 'gay' issue.   Yet these parents have every right to do so, as their daughter is far too young to be sexually involved with anyone for any reason.    However, I still blame the gay agenda for what has occurred with these two girls and they will pay for the heartache for all who have been damaged by their works.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 27, 2013)

Laela said:


> It's a sad situation all around, people are blaming the young girl's parents yet for me, this case speaks volumes of the times and culture we're living in. It's a 'new normal' and even that seemingly nothing is wrong with a 14-year-old having sex, like it was no big deal. *The same law that applies to an 18-year-old boy applies to her*.


 It should but as you said, it's a 'new normal' and because she is gay, this is the only reason why so many people are ok with what she did.  It's pathetic and sick.  I remember when I was 14 and I was a baby.  I didn't even think about having sex and barely had a boyfriend.  The closest thing we came to sex back then was this:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 27, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> That's a good question as to the parents of Kaitlyn's whereabouts when the younger girl was 'staying' there.
> 
> Kaitlyn's parents HAD to be aware of this relationship between the two girls, especially if a neighbor knew about it and then related it to the younger girl's parents.
> 
> ...


Her parents knew....they just didn't care till now because their daughter has gotten in trouble for it.  There are many parents who agree with this mess and as you can see, they do too because they refuse to see anything wrong with what happened....


----------



## Shimmie (May 27, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> It should but as you said, it's a 'new normal' and because she is gay, this is the only reason why so many people are ok with what she did.  It's pathetic and sick.  I remember when I was 14 and I was a baby.  I didn't even think about having sex and barely had a boyfriend.  The closest thing we came to sex back then was this:



Nice & Wavy, where did you find this?  Did you find this in my shoe box of mementos?   



I know... this brings back so many memories.  

And hold up.   I thought that 'kissing' would make me pregnant, even *AFTER* I was married.  

Yes I did.   YES I did.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 27, 2013)

LadyRaider said:


> Ah... the first reports I saw showed the relationship was fairly long lasting. I think the younger girl is 15 now.
> 
> Regardless. *Kids shouldn't be having any type of sex*.  Reminds me of that black young man who had sex with a white girl, though. Parents don't like that either... even though it was consensual as well.


LadyRaider Ding! Ding! Ding!  Exactly!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 27, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> @Nice & Wavy, where did you find this?  Did you find this in my shoe box of mementos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chile....it was in my shoe box

It certainly brings back memories cause we were innocent and this was how we behaved...not the way these kids behave these days.

Now wait...even after you were married?

Ok....let me take a minute here............



Ok, I'm back...hahahahahaah you are hilarious!


----------



## Shimmie (May 27, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Chile....it was in my shoe box
> 
> It certainly brings back memories cause we were innocent and this was how we behaved...not the way these kids behave these days.
> 
> ...





Sis, I am sooooo serious.    I was married quite young.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 27, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Sis, I am sooooo serious.    I was married quite young.


Chile...I just shared this with dh and he laughed and told me a story.......

He told me that when he was a little boy, his mother didn't want to tell him exactly where babies came from, so she told him that he came from the ......  Well, he was at the park one day with friends and they began to talk about where babies really came from and he told them "noooooo, they come from .  They laughed at him and told him the truth.  He left the park crying and went home and told his mother what they said.  She then told him the truth and he was mad at her for a long time cause he was so embarrassed.

You see how parents can be with their children?  Now you know...that wasn't right for her to tell him that.  I didn't laugh when he told me, but now....  crazy talk!


----------



## Shimmie (May 27, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Chile...I just shared this with dh and he laughed and told me a story.......
> 
> He told me that when he was a little boy, his mother didn't want to tell him exactly where babies came from, so she told him that he came from the ......  Well, he was at the park one day with friends and they began to talk about where babies really came from and he told them "noooooo, they come from .  They laughed at him and told him the truth.  He left the park crying and went home and told his mother what they said.  She then told him the truth and he was mad at her for a long time cause he was so embarrassed.
> 
> You see how parents can be with their children?  Now you know...that wasn't right for her to tell him that.  I didn't laugh when he told me, but now....  crazy talk!



Oh my goodness...  

Parents can be too over protective.  

Please don't ask me what I thought sex was actually for.   

I'm being silly... It's Monday.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 27, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Oh my goodness...
> 
> Parents can be too over protective.
> *
> ...


Now you know when you ask someone NOT to ask......we's gonna ask.

What?


----------



## Shimmie (May 27, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Now you know when you ask someone NOT to ask......we's gonna ask.
> 
> What?





It's Monday!



By the time I had my second baby, I had it figured out.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 27, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> It's Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> *By the time I had my second baby, I had it figured out.*


----------



## Shimmie (May 27, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


>



Yeah, that's how I felt.   


And I was married, and I was 'legal' both in age and in gender participation.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 27, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Yeah, that's how I felt.
> 
> 
> And I was married, and I was 'legal' both in age and in gender participation.


----------



## Shimmie (May 27, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


>


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 28, 2013)

LOL Shimmie and Nice & Wavy you made my day!


----------



## Shimmie (May 28, 2013)

AtlantaJJ said:


> LOL Shimmie and Nice & Wavy you made my day!



Thanks AtlantaJJ,  

It was "Monday"    

Nice & Wavy brings out the laughter in me.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 28, 2013)

AtlantaJJ said:


> LOL @Shimmie and @Nice & Wavy you made my day!






Shimmie said:


> Thanks @AtlantaJJ,
> 
> It was "Monday"
> 
> @Nice & Wavy brings out the laughter in me.


----------



## Shimmie (May 28, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


>



Nice & Wavy...

Don't get me started...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 28, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> @Nice & Wavy...
> 
> Don't get me started...


@Shimmie ...You've already started


----------



## Blairx0 (May 28, 2013)

I never post here because well ...it is typically unpleasant. But for fear of confusion: what does this have to do with them being gay?


It seems it would have been the same gay or straight? In the article they presented their physical as any physical relationship. Is their a notion that homosexual sex is less than that of heterosexual sex? What difference does them being gay make? I don't see something


----------



## Shimmie (May 28, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> @Shimmie ...You've already started



It's your 'Bama' siggy that keeps me going.


----------



## Shimmie (May 28, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> I never post here because well ...it is typically unpleasant. But for fear of confusion: what does this have to do with them being gay?
> 
> 
> It seems it would have been the same gay or straight? In the article they presented their physical as any physical relationship. Is their a notion that homosexual sex is less than that of heterosexual sex? What difference does them being gay make? I don't see something



Blairx0

You did very well with your post and before I say another word, I apologize for adding anything unpleasant to any of your previous posts.   I tend to be a 'fireball' on certain subjects.   I'm sorry if I have been unpleasant to you.  

As for the subject here, if this had been a 'Black boy instead of the 18 year old white girl, all hell and Armageddon would have taken place and the 18 year old Black boy would have been another Travon Martin case.   

So you are absolutely, positively correct that it should not make a difference whether it's a gay or straight relationship.  What the gay activists and supporters are not admitting to is that most sexual abuse cases involve homosexual activities such as the mouth upon the genitals and fondling.  Men had done this to little boys as well as adult female abusers have done to female children.   The laws / statutes regarding sexual abuse are very detailed about what sexual abuse is and it includes, without omission the very activity which was done by this 18 year old girl to the 14 year old. 

The gays wanted equality ........ Well hey now, here it is.  They need to own up to it.  The girl was wrong; she willfully did things and introduced this young girl to sexual activity which was wrong.   If they (the gay activists) get her out of this, they will also have a mess on their hands with others who are guilty getting away with this as well.  

I find it quite interesting how God, Himself has presented this for what it truly is being...Sexual impropriety -- right back into the faces of those who have been endorsing the gay lifestyle to young children.   The gay activists should have never stepped into the schools with their negative influence upon the children.   Both of these girls are victims of their exploits.   Heaven only knows how many more children are caught in this mire.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 28, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> It's your 'Bama' siggy that keeps me going.


----------



## Blairx0 (May 28, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Blairx0
> 
> You did very well with your post and before I say another word, I apologize for adding anything unpleasant to any of your previous posts.   I tend to be a 'fireball' on certain subjects.   I'm sorry if I have been unpleasant to you.
> 
> ...




I guess my confusion come from the gay agenda aspect. The article posted didn't try to diminish the severity of the incident because it involved homosexual sex. I also didn't see the article mention gay rights groups rushing to her aid/defense. It seems this is a great step for gay rights and the safety of all. 

Also who was endorsing gay lifestyle to young children? I feel like I am missing a key part of this puzzle. Are you ( the collective you) arguing that some people believe homosexual encounters are not sex and therefore not no punishable when against the law? I am guessing I missing the "big deal" factor here. All sexual abuse is equal among genders--however they are paired. So despite the sadness inherit in non-consentual situation what is the story/complicating action/ controversy here?

And thanks for the apology. It is very kind of you


----------



## Shimmie (May 28, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> I guess my confusion come from the gay agenda aspect. The article posted didn't try to diminish the severity of the incident because it involved homosexual sex. I also didn't see the article mention gay rights groups rushing to her aid/defense. It seems this is a great step for gay rights and the safety of all.
> 
> Also who was endorsing gay lifestyle to young children? I feel like I am missing a key part of this puzzle. Are you ( the collective you) arguing that some people believe homosexual encounters are not sex and therefore not no punishable when against the law? I am guessing I missing the "big deal" factor here. All sexual abuse is equal among genders--however they are paired. So despite the sadness inherit in non-consentual situation what is the story/complicating action/ controversy here?
> 
> And thanks for the apology. It is very kind of you



Did you see this report?   It's more detailed.   The comments following show the 'attack' upon the younger girl's parents:

http://cbs12.com/news/top-stories/stories/vid_7597.shtml


----------



## Shimmie (May 28, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Also who was endorsing gay lifestyle to young children? I feel like I am missing a key part of this puzzle.



It's all over this country in the public schools...check out the local school agendas (the assemblies) of GLAAD, LGBT and GLSEN and other gay activist organizations.   They visit schools often.   I'm also a 'witness' to many parents who have taken their children out of the public school system because of the gay lifestyle being 'protected' and promoted in the schools.  It's a mess.  

Here's a reliable source:

http://www.massresistance.org/docs/info/kbase/horror_stories.html



Blairx0 said:


> Are you ( the collective you) arguing that some people believe homosexual encounters are not sex and therefore not no punishable when against the law? I am guessing I missing the "big deal" factor here.



No one here thinks nor have any of us stated that homosexual encounters are not sex.     And most definitely they should be punished by law.  Check my posts above as well as the others.   I've made it crystal clear that this behavior is totally wrong.  It's definitely a 'big deal' factor.  Again, I've made this clear in my posts above.  




Blairx0 said:


> All sexual abuse is equal among genders--however they are paired.



I totally agree...  



Blairx0 said:


> And thanks for the apology. It is very kind of you



You are most welcome Blairx0.    I hope my answers do not sound harsh towards you.   I surely don't mean them to be.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 28, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Did you see this report?   It's more detailed.   The comments following show the 'attack' upon the younger girl's parents:
> 
> http://cbs12.com/news/top-stories/stories/vid_7597.shtml


This made me sad to know that these parents aren't able to stand up for their child in this situation without all of these threats and what not.  What kind of people would behave this way and what kind of people would agree with people who are threatening them?  

To put these people address and phone number and the name and picture of the 14 year old in public is disgusting.....

Anyone who agrees with this type of behavior is a sell out on children.  Period.


----------



## Shimmie (May 28, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> This made me sad to know that these parents aren't able to stand up for their child in this situation without all of these threats and what not.  What kind of people would behave this way and what kind of people would agree with people who are threatening them?
> 
> To put these people address and phone number and the name and picture of the 14 year old in public is disgusting.....
> 
> Anyone who agrees with this type of behavior is a sell out on children.  Period.



Exactly Sis, exactly!  I'm keeping this family in prayer.  They are doing exactly what God has commanded them to do... protect their children.   

I noticed that this younger girl has _Black Flavour _and this is what the older girl was intrigued by.   Also when watching the video at the 'older' girl, she looks like a hard core lesbian in contrast to her 'innocent' looking pictures that present her as harmless.    She knew what she was doing and what she was going after.   I don't blame the parents one bit for suing, I'd sue too.   

Sophomores are very vulnerable to peer pressure and want to be accepted and not treated as 'freshman' or babies on the block.  Being accepted by an 'older' peer mislead her into something that she was not designed for.  She was taken advantage of.

I don't see this turning out well for the gay activists.  The people who are threatening the younger girl's parents, are being connected to the gay agenda.   It's their battle which they initiated and it's coming back upon them.   Everyone who has/is siding against the younger girl's parents, are fully aware of the laws and they know that those laws (several) have been violated in this case and for them to deem it not so, will deem them, 'not so'.


----------



## hairjournalist2013 (May 28, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Exactly Sis, exactly!*  I'm keeping this family in prayer.  They are doing exactly what God has commanded them to do... protect their children.
> *
> I noticed that this younger girl has _Black Flavour _and this is what the older girl was intrigued by.  * Also when watching the video at the 'older' girl, she looks like a hard core lesbian in contrast to her 'innocent' looking pictures that present her as harmless. *   She knew what she was doing and what she was going after.   I don't blame the parents one bit for suing, I'd sue too.
> 
> ...



I agree!! I think is so interesting that on CNN they tried to paint her as the lily white girl with blonde hair and professional senior pictures but the actual mug shot that they showed she looked ruff and her hair was dark brown meaning that those previous pics were NOT recent.  
Like someone said earlier the gays want equality now they have it and but they cant take the heat.


----------



## Shimmie (May 28, 2013)

hairjournalist2013 said:


> I agree!! I think is so interesting that on CNN they tried to paint her as the lily white girl with blonde hair and professional senior pictures but the actual mug shot that they showed she looked ruff and her hair was dark brown meaning that those previous pics were NOT recent.
> Like someone said earlier the gays want equality now they have it and but they cant take the heat.



  Hi hairjournalist2013...

:welcome3:  Thank you for your post.   I also want to make sure my posts/comments are not coming off as harsh towards anyone.   

I just read this and I am so disappointed with the ACLU, they have really taken a 'low' turn by defending this case.... 

*ACLU, gay rights advocates rally around Kaitlyn Hunt*

*Sebastian woman, 18, charged in same-sex relationship with 14-year-old*

 UPDATED 12:02 PM EDT May 22, 2013 


Read more: http://www.wpbf.com/aclu-gay-rights...20254710/-/uxyj2ez/-/index.html#ixzz2UdfE9WMv

*SEBASTIAN, Fla.* —Gay rights advocates and the American Civil Liberties Union are rallying around an 18-year-old Sebastian woman who was expelled from school and faces criminal charges for having sexual contact with her former high school girlfriend.

Kaitlyn Hunt was charged with two felony counts of lewd and lascivious battery on a child 12 to 16 in February. Prosecutors have offered a plea deal that includes two years of house arrest and a year of probation.

Hunt's parents mounted a social media campaign last week as their daughter faced two felony charges that could land her in jail for 15 years. She has until Friday to accept the plea deal.

Her parents maintain the other girl's parents made the criminal complaint because they were angry that their daughter was in a homosexual relationship and waited until Hunt turned 18 to pursue charges.

Indian River County Sheriff Deryl Loar said the relationship began when the victim was 14 and progressed to sexual acts after Hunt was 18, of which he said she has confessed.

Loar said the age of consent is 16 in Florida, and they have investigated and prosecuted many other similar incidents, including same-sex relationships.

"That has nothing to do with it," Loar said at a news conference earlier this week. "If this was an 18-year-old male and that was a 14-year-old girl, it would have been prosecuted the same way."

State attorney Bruce Colton said the arrest has nothing to do with Hunt's sexual preference. He said the law is designed to protect younger children from people who are older and can be more aggressive in forming a relationship.

*But the ACLU of Florida has condemned the prosecution, saying in part that Hunt's behavior "is both fairly innocuous and extremely common."*

"This is a life sentence for behavior by teenagers that is all too common, whether they are male or female, gay or straight," the statement said. "High-school relationships may be fleeting, but felony convictions are not."

--------------------------



God is not going to let this slide into home plate...


----------



## Shimmie (May 31, 2013)

Smith Family Update:  

This family is so dear.  They only want to protect their babygirl. 

*Smith family reacts to Kaitlyn Hunt's decision to go to trial *

http://www.cbs12.com/news/top-stories/stories/vid_7622.shtml


Please keep them in your prayers. They are standing for righteousness which shall prevail over evil.   God will contend with those who contend with them... to the fullest extent of the law and beyond.

To God be the Glory... Amein and Amein.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 31, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Smith Family Update:
> 
> This family is so dear.  They only want to protect their babygirl.
> 
> ...


I've certainly been praying for these parents because they don't deserve this persecution they are getting because they are protecting their child.  Just goes to show the level of stupid some of the people in this country is stuck at


----------



## Shimmie (May 31, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I've certainly been praying for these parents because they don't deserve this persecution they are getting because they are protecting their child.  Just goes to show the level of stupid some of the people in this country is stuck at



They don't deserve to be treated like this at all.   In the comments below the article, there are several people who are on their side and have realistic views about this.

I admire these parents.  There's not one evil streak in them.  They refuse to fall under the pressures of the gay activists who are the actual villains here charging against them. 

What they don't realize is that God brings justice against injustice and there is nothing that these 200,000 plus supporters can do to change that.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 31, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> They don't deserve to be treated like this at all.   In the comments below the article, there are several people who are on their side and have realistic views about this.
> 
> I admire these parents.  There's not one evil streak in them.  They refuse to fall under the pressures of the gay activists who are the actual villains here charging against them.
> 
> What they don't realize is that *God brings justice against injustice* and there is nothing that these 200,000 plus supporters can do to change that.


Yes...yes indeed!


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Jun 1, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> If its not right for an 18 year old boy to have sex with a 14 year old girl, the same should apply in this situation...to say that the family has an agenda is ridiculous and to say the family would have been more accepting if it was a boy is equally wrong.
> 
> Maybe this will be a lesson to others out there.



Thank you! I truly do not see why this 18 year old girl deserves any more leniency that what an 18 year old boy would/should get. This is sexual abuse plain and simple! We have laws for a reason. And those are just the laws of the land; a morally corrupt government that says the age of consent is 18. We as Christians know without a doubt that sex is never justified and is always perverted outside of the marriage covenant. More parents should be concerned about these inappropriate dating situations with 18 year-olds and those that are underage. Parents need to be seeking the Lord about all of their children's associations. This is sad, but it baffles me that anyone would defend the older girl's actions with a minor.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2013)

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Thank you! I truly do not see why this 18 year old girl deserves any more leniency that what an 18 year old boy would/should get.
> 
> *This is sexual abuse plain and simple! We have laws for a reason. And those are just the laws of the land; a morally corrupt government that says the age of consent is 18. *
> 
> ...



I need to bold your entire post.     

The more I read about this case, shows that the parents of the 18 year old girl allowed this 'abuse' to continue by their daughter.  The younger girl was coming to their home and spent the night there in their daughter's* bed *(and room).    This is sick...completely sick.  

The older girl's parents should be charged as well for aiding and abetting this illegal act to continue.    These parents keep accusing the Smith's (victim's parents) of not coming to them to settle the issue.   Did they not have the sense to go the victim's parents themselves to see it the parents were aware of what was going on with their daughter.    Did they not think to call the younger girl's parents to advise them that their missing daughter was with them?    

It was the 'older' girl who introduced the younger girl to the abusive and repulsive sexual behavior.   She took her into the school bathroom and initiated the acts.    This is what perverts do and it's just plain sick.  

I still blame the gay agenda / the gay activists who condone this behavior and have invaded the schools with it, influencing the minds of young kids would not have been so free to do otherwise.       The government and the school system needs to be sued as well.   They allowed it and quite freely, giving out condoms and literature which is totally repulsive. 

* NOTE: NSFW AND IF YOU ARE SENSITIVE, DO NOT OPEN LINK...FOR REAL *

http://www.massresistance.org/docs/issues/black_book/black_book_inside.html

These books are still being handed out to teens.   I pray for God to intervene and make a direct hit on those 'knowingly and purposely' providing this mess.   I pray it.   I curse the very root of this spirit and that it cannot and shall not prevail.  For God to cleanse every mind and spirit that this has been pressed upon.  In Jesus' Name, Amen.    It's gone too far...way too far.

As Parents, we are doing right by God and by our children to protect them from perversions.   Anyone who attempts to hinder / harm / stop a parent's right to protect their children from molestation in any form, shall be rendered null and void and utterly destroyed, in Jesus' Name.


ETA:  Thanks Nice & Wavy for posting the 'warning' message for me.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 1, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I need to bold your entire post.
> 
> The more I read about this case, shows that the parents of the 18 year old girl allowed this 'abuse' to continue by their daughter.  The younger girl was coming to their home and spent the night there in their daughter's* bed *(and room).    This is sick...completely sick.
> 
> ...


Shimmie....my mouth has fell open and tears are streaming down my face.  Of all the things that are evil...this is one of the most evil, vile things I have ever seen with my eyes.

What in the world is this?  How can this be?  I am......

How can any woman/mother/sister/auntie/grandmother agree with this for children...even if its not their children?  I am in total shock and disgust for knowing that these evil people are giving this to children.

Oh my Lord.....

ETA: This is the news report about it and they claimed that first the books got mixed up in with other books and then there were only 10 books that were there so no children took them home.....major, major .
http://studio3d.com/download/PRC/WHDH black book may 18 05.wmv


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 1, 2013)

And they will call the police and the media if bibles are brought into the schools, or if children want to bow their heads and pray to their CREATOR and give thanks at a football game or before they eat their meals.

No wonder terrorists are trying to bomb this country, and other things are wreaking this land....the open doors in the spiritual realm is tremendously wide because of foolishness like this.

Sick and repulsive and I'm sure its in other schools across America.

This reminds me of 'Piercing the Darkness' when there was demonic activity under the guise of "teaching the children how to meditate" and actually had them under demonic influence.  Although it was fictional, it is very real to me when I have to see this happen not only to children, but adults who has experienced this most of their lives and now are delivered from that bondage.

Sick, sick, sick.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Shimmie....my mouth has fell open and tears are streaming down my face.  Of all the things that are evil...this is one of the most evil, vile things I have ever seen with my eyes.
> 
> What in the world is this?  How can this be?  I am......
> 
> ...



I know Sis... it hurts me deeply.  And they are lying flat out about the mix-up.      They knew...

Did you see the credits?  It was approved by the Health Department and Mittens Romney supported funding behind it when he was governor there.    

When the news of this went public (parents outrage and the news media) the books were 'confiscated'....   (really?).    It went underground and it's still going on, underground.    Kids are being given this material.     What's happening is that predators are priming kids for this mess.    

The gay agenda is vicious; it takes the innocence of children by force.   

I 'get it' when we teach children to respect everyone and there should not be any types of bullying and discrimination.   I 'get it'.   However, that's where it ends, it has no right to go any further.    

Remember when I said up thread that there were 200, 000 supporting the older teen is indeed guilty of sexual abuse?   God's not letting them scare Him off with their support of sexual sin.   He'll wipe them out with a sneeze and keep it moving.    

ETA: Thanks Nice & Wavy for posting the 'warning' message for me.  

I have to go back and place the warning in my original post.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> *And they will call the police and the media if bibles are brought into the schools, or if children want to bow their heads and pray to their CREATOR and give thanks at a football game or before they eat their meals.*
> 
> No wonder terrorists are trying to bomb this country, and other things are wreaking this land....the open doors in the spiritual realm is tremendously wide because of foolishness like this.
> 
> ...




Sis, you ain't NEVA' lied.... If this ain't the truth.   If nothing more, the Bibles and Prayer are what they NEED to keep in school.    

They're so full of demons, that they fear the Bible.     As Jack Nicholson said in the movie 'A Few Good Men'.... *"You Can't Handle the Truth"....*

I'm so glad you posted this, it surely is the Truth...  

Thanks is not enough...


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ETA: This is the news report about it and they claimed that first the books got mixed up in with other books and then there were only 10 books that were there so no children took them home.....major, major
> 
> http://studio3d.com/download/PRC/WHDH black book may 18 05.wmv



I just watched the video and those folks are definitely LYING about there being only 10 books available and were not all given out.   Who are they trying to fool?  

How did so many people find out about them if there were only 10 available books?   

yeah... okay.... 


PLUS they had no  business giving them to any 18 year olds or older as they lied and said.   They knew what they were doing and intended to do which was pre-meditated in the first place.   

Nothing but evil... total evil.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 1, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I know Sis... it hurts me deeply.  And they are lying flat out about the mix-up.      They knew...
> 
> Did you see the credits?  It was approved by the Health Department and Mittens Romney supported funding behind it when he was governor there.
> 
> ...





Shimmie said:


> Sis, you ain't NEVA' lied.... If this ain't the truth.   If nothing more, the Bibles and Prayer are what they NEED to keep in school.
> 
> They're so full of demons, that they fear the Bible.     As Jack Nicholson said in the movie 'A Few Good Men'.... *"You Can't Handle the Truth"....*
> 
> ...


I had to show dh....I had to.  He said "what is the meaning of this?" 

He is going to discuss this with some of his minister friends...he is beyond disgusted.

Girl.....that is disgusting stuff and I hope the 'lurkers' in 'other forums' see this here and hopefully get just as disgusted with what's happening to our children in America like we are.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 1, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I just watched the video and those folks are definitely LYING about there being only 10 books available and were not all given out.   Who are they trying to fool?
> 
> How did so many people find out about them if there were only 10 available books?
> 
> ...


Their father the devil...that's why its so easy for them to lie like that.  The bible says..."Choose this day who you will serve!"  They know who they serve and this is why they can do this without blinking an eye....sicko's.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I had to show dh....I had to.  He said "what is the meaning of this?"
> 
> He is going to discuss this with some of his minister friends...he is beyond disgusted.
> 
> Girl.....that is disgusting stuff and I hope the 'lurkers' in 'other forums' see this here and hopefully get just as disgusted with what's happening to our children in America like we are.



I know Pastor A isn't taking this.   The two of you have such a strong Ministry and the more 'we' know and keep each other informed, the more we can protect our children and other children as well.   

Give him a hug for me...


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Their father the devil...that's why its so easy for them to lie like that.  The bible says..."Choose this day who you will serve!"  They know who they serve and this is why they can do this without blinking an eye....sicko's.



Thank God that this is only for a 'season' and they will not flourish nor expand their boundaries or allies.   

There are more that be with us than be with them... 

*Psalm 18 just rose up in my spirit:  *

*This is for the Children *

*Psalm 18* :Rose:

*I will love thee, O Lord, my strength.*

2 The Lord is my rock, and my fortress, and my deliverer; my God, my strength, in whom I will trust; my buckler, and the horn of my salvation, and my high tower.

3 I will call upon the Lord, who is worthy to be praised: so shall I be saved from mine enemies.

4 The sorrows of death compassed me, *and the floods of ungodly men made me afraid.*

5 The sorrows of hell compassed me about: the snares of death prevented me.

6* In my distress I called upon the Lord, and cried unto my God: he heard my voice out of his temple, and my cry came before him, even into his ears.

7 Then the earth shook and trembled; the foundations also of the hills moved and were shaken, because he was wroth.

8 There went up a smoke out of his nostrils, and fire out of his mouth devoured: coals were kindled by it.

9 He bowed the heavens also, and came down: and darkness was under his feet.

10 And he rode upon a cherub, and did fly: yea, he did fly upon the wings of the wind.

11 He made darkness his secret place; his pavilion round about him were dark waters and thick clouds of the skies.

12 At the brightness that was before him his thick clouds passed, hail stones and coals of fire.

13 The Lord also thundered in the heavens, and the Highest gave his voice; hail stones and coals of fire.

14 Yea, he sent out his arrows, and scattered them; and he shot out lightnings, and discomfited them.

15 Then the channels of waters were seen, and the foundations of the world were discovered at thy rebuke, O Lord, at the blast of the breath of thy nostrils.

16 He sent from above, he took me, he drew me out of many waters.

17 He delivered me from my strong enemy, and from them which hated me: for they were too strong for me.

18 They prevented me in the day of my calamity: but the Lord was my stay.

19 He brought me forth also into a large place; he delivered me, because he delighted in me.

20 The Lord rewarded me according to my righteousness; according to the cleanness of my hands hath he recompensed me.

21 For I have kept the ways of the Lord, and have not wickedly departed from my God.

22 For all his judgments were before me, and I did not put away his statutes from me.

23 I was also upright before him, and I kept myself from mine iniquity.

24 Therefore hath the Lord recompensed me according to my righteousness, according to the cleanness of my hands in his eyesight.*

*25 With the merciful thou wilt shew thyself merciful; with an upright man thou wilt shew thyself upright;

26 With the pure thou wilt shew thyself pure; and with the froward thou wilt shew thyself froward.

27 For thou wilt save the afflicted people; but wilt bring down high looks.

28 For thou wilt light my candle: the Lord my God will enlighten my darkness.

29 For by thee I have run through a troop; and by my God have I leaped over a wall.

30 As for God, his way is perfect: the word of the Lord is tried: he is a buckler to all those that trust in him.

31 For who is God save the Lord? or who is a rock save our God?

32 It is God that girdeth me with strength, and maketh my way perfect.

33 He maketh my feet like hinds' feet, and setteth me upon my high places.

34 He teacheth my hands to war, so that a bow of steel is broken by mine arms.

35 Thou hast also given me the shield of thy salvation: and thy right hand hath holden me up, and thy gentleness hath made me great.

36 Thou hast enlarged my steps under me, that my feet did not slip.

37 I have pursued mine enemies, and overtaken them: neither did I turn again till they were consumed.

38 I have wounded them that they were not able to rise: they are fallen under my feet.

39 For thou hast girded me with strength unto the battle: thou hast subdued under me those that rose up against me.

40 Thou hast also given me the necks of mine enemies; that I might destroy them that hate me.

41 They cried, but there was none to save them: even unto the Lord, but he answered them not.

42 Then did I beat them small as the dust before the wind: I did cast them out as the dirt in the streets.

43 Thou hast delivered me from the strivings of the people; and thou hast made me the head of the heathen: a people whom I have not known shall serve me.

44 As soon as they hear of me, they shall obey me: the strangers shall submit themselves unto me.

45 The strangers shall fade away, and be afraid out of their close places.

46 The Lord liveth; and blessed be my rock; and let the God of my salvation be exalted.

47 It is God that avengeth me, and subdueth the people under me.

48 He delivereth me from mine enemies: yea, thou liftest me up above those that rise up against me: thou hast delivered me from the violent man.

49 Therefore will I give thanks unto thee, O Lord, among the heathen, and sing praises unto thy name.*

*
50 Great deliverance giveth he to his king; and sheweth mercy to his anointed, to David, and to his seed for evermore.*

---------------------

How we love God's Word...  It never lies nor fails.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 1, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I know Pastor A isn't taking this.   The two of you have such a strong Ministry and the more 'we' know and keep each other informed, the more we can protect our children and other children as well.
> 
> Give him a hug for me...


Yes, I agree..we must keep each other informed.    I gave him your hug and he is giving you one right back   He said thanks!



Shimmie said:


> Thank God that this is only for a 'season' and they will not flourish nor expand their boundaries or allies.
> 
> There are more that be with us than be with them...
> 
> ...


Wonderful promises for our children!  God's Word is alive and it is active!  Hallelujah!


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Jun 2, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I need to bold your entire post.
> 
> The more I read about this case, shows that the parents of the 18 year old girl allowed this 'abuse' to continue by their daughter.  The younger girl was coming to their home and spent the night there in their daughter's* bed *(and room).    This is sick...completely sick.
> 
> ...



This whole daggone situation is beyond wrong. I do believe the victim's parents when they talk about how they tried to solve this problem with the older girl and her parents. The Smith's (victim's parents) were ignored because they were not "down" with this debauchery. And the perpetrator's parents need to shut their mouths and have several seats, because they were not owed any notice before the Smiths went to the authorities. Since when is it required that the sexual abuse of a child not be reported immediately to the police rather than the family members of the perpetrator? If I believed that my child had been abused by anyone, I'm not waiting to talk to the perpetrator or their family...I'm filing a police report and making sure an arrest is made.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 2, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Thank you!  As Christians, we have our views, which are of much value, on this as well and should be free to discuss them without being imposed upon by those who support the gay agenda.



BTW, I wasn't being confrontational. And I don't support the gay agenda.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 2, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> BTW, I wasn't being confrontational. And I don't support the gay agenda.



BEAUTYU2U...

I know 



Also, I haven't been on the 'other side' to see the other threads. I'm here more than any of the other forum areas.  

My daughter shared this story and that's when I posted.  It was after your post here that I went to see what was being shared on the other side.   I didn't post, but I 'thanked' those that I agreed with.  

I'll be honest, even if I had seen this in the other forum, I would have still posted it here, for the very reason that I shared above.  Folks get crazy if you disagree with sin and I don't feel like contending with them ...  

From time to time, I'll lurk in ET and you have some great posts over there.   

Stay beautiful...


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 2, 2013)

Blackpearl1993 said:


> This whole daggone situation is beyond wrong. I do believe the victim's parents when they talk about how they tried to solve this problem with the older girl and her parents.
> 
> The Smith's (victim's parents) were ignored because they were not "down" with this debauchery.
> 
> ...



Exactly!   The Smiths (victim's parents) did give this person two warnings prior to filing charges and it was when they discovered that their daughter was missing and had been picked up by the 'abuser' and taken to the 'abuser's' home, and was 'sexually active' with the abuser in the abuser's bed... 

UMMMM YEAH...Call the PO' PO' *and *the Armed Forces *and* the Marines *and* the Navy Seals.    

This was 'hard core' sexual interaction which was performed on a child who was introduced to it by her 'abuser'.      There is nothing innocent, cute, nor acceptable about any of this.   Folks are stupidly trying to make multiple excuses for this crime.   

This 18 year old knew what she was doing and knew she was violating the law.   The gay activists will be total fools for continuing to protect this.   This does not have any of God's grace upon it...none, nor the grace of the courts. 

God is a consuming fire... He does not play games with this.  There are no free passes.  This girl gave up her life the moment she decided to ignore the parents of the younger child and continued with this crime.   

I can't help but wonder what President and Mrs. Obama would do if this were Sashaa (or even Melia)?        gay rights wouldn't be so equal... I can guarantee it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 2, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Exactly!   The Smiths (victim's parents) did give this person two warnings prior to filing charges and it was when they discovered that their daughter was missing and had been picked up by the 'abuser' and taken to the 'abuser's' home, and was 'sexually active' with the abuser in the abuser's bed...
> 
> UMMMM YEAH...Call the PO' PO' *and *the Armed Forces *and* the Marines *and* the Navy Seals.
> 
> ...


My take on this is...he doesn't seem to mind it for other peoples kids (whether they are adults or not) so I don't think it would be too far fetched that if his kids wanted to, they wouldn't deny them who to love.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> My take on this is...he doesn't seem to mind it for other peoples kids (whether they are adults or not) so I don't think it would be too far fetched that if his kids wanted to, they wouldn't deny them who to love.



Good word, Sis... 

My thought was would he be campaigning to protect this 18 year old or would he be prosecuting if it had been with his youngest daughter or actually Melia who is now 14 (I think she'll be 15 in July).    

I think his 'politics would go out the window like a tornado blast.  He wouldn't be so gay supportive if an older girl took their daughter into the school bathroom and did the same to her as the girl in this case did the Smith's daughter.   

Just a thought...   

Back to unpacking ...    Almost there.  

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 3, 2013)

Whoa...  

This 18 year old woman has an even greater case against her for putting the 14 year old child in grave danger to her health.   

The gay activists aren't reporting this health threat.   

Very scarey...

Oral Sexual Dangers:  

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-204_162...chael-douglas-hpv-report-spotlights-epidemic/

and Whoa, again 

http://healthland.time.com/2013/06/03/its-true-you-can-get-throat-cancer-from-oral-sex/

Geesh... If this happens to heterosexuals --- gays don't stand a chance.   The bottom renders aids and the mouth cancer.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 3, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Good word, Sis...
> 
> My thought was would he be campaigning to protect this 18 year old or would he be prosecuting if it had been with his youngest daughter or actually Melia who is now 14 (I think she'll be 15 in July).
> 
> ...


I totally agree sis...you are right.



Shimmie said:


> Whoa...
> 
> This 18 year old woman has an even greater case against her for putting the 14 year old child in grave danger to her health.
> 
> ...


I knowwwwwww.....oh my goodness!  I pray that young people will wake up and see for the craziness it is...


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I totally agree sis...you are right.
> 
> I knowwwwwww.....oh my goodness!  I pray that young people will wake up and see for the craziness it is...



Sis, this is just scarey.   Too many 'babies' are out here experimenting with this 'act' and it's not safe at all.    First it was 'throat gonorrhea and now cancer... 

Oh my...    There is no safe sex outside of a faithful monogamous Marriage between Man and a Woman.   

Not even gay marriage can 'protect' this... not even.  

See, I knew this had a 'backlash' effect...they have no safety net.  It's sad because people are hurting and in danger of their lives and health.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 20, 2013)

:update: @Shimmie

(CBS) VERO BEACH, Fla. - *Kaitlyn Hunt*, the Florida 19-year-old  charged over a same-sex relationship with an underage classmate,* is back  in jail.* 

Prosecutors have withdrawn a plea deal offer and are  asking that her bond be revoked after they say she violated pre-trial  conditions by contacting the alleged victim in the case.

The  state attorney's office pulled its plea offer Monday following  allegations Hunt violated her pretrial conditions by contacting the girl  identified as the victim in the case. During a Tuesday afternoon  hearing, a judge will weigh the  prosecution's motion to revoke the Sebastian resident's bond and return  her to the county jail on the charges against her -- two counts of lewd and lascivious battery on the classmate, who was 14 at the time of the relationship, reports the Scripps Treasure Coast Newspapers. *Hunt was charged in February and posted a $5,000 bail. She was released with a court order not to contact the girl.*

 Indian River County Sheriff's Sgt. Thomas Raulen told Scripps Treasure Coast Newspapersthe  bond company that posted Hunt's bail brought her to jail. He reportedly  emphasized that her arrest was not a result of judicial action but  rather done at the discretion of the bail/bond agent.

*Prosecutors  said last week that Hunt contacted the alleged victim in the case  almost daily since March 1, the Orlando Sentinel reported.  According to the paper, court documents say Hunt and the girl had contact through nearly 20,000 text messages and Facebook. (This was AFTER she was told not to contact the 14 year old girl)
*
*NBC affiliate WPTV  reported the state attorney's office says Hunt sent sexually explicit  photos and a video and two continued to secretly meet. The station  reported Hunt's mother also texted the alleged victim and urged her to  delete "everything" so no one would find out the girl and Hunt had  spoken.*

 Prosecutors had offered Hunt a plea deal which would have  sentenced her to three years probation and given her a clean record.  She would not be allowed to contact the alleged victim and would have to  complete 150 hours of community service, among other conditions.  If  she is found guilty of the second-degree felony charges, she could face  up to 15 years in prison and could be required to register as a sex  offender. She is scheduled to go on trial in the fall.

 Hunt  played on the basketball team with her younger girlfriend and shared the  same circle of friends, Hunt's mother, Kelley Hunt Smith, has said. The  two had a consenting relationship that began soon after Kaitlyn Hunt  turned 18, and Hunt Smith said she assumed the younger girl's parents  knew that.  Hunt's father has publicly claimed that the  girlfriend's parents went to police because they blamed Hunt for their  child's homosexuality.
Hunt was expelled from her high school in Sebastian, Fla. after the charges.

 Since  Hunt's arrest, the case has garnered national attention for what some  say is a gay rights issue. Advocacy groups including the American Civil  Liberties Union of Florida argue that older high schoolers dating their  younger counterparts is an innocuous, everyday occurrence that is not  prosecuted - regardless of sexual orientation - and not a crime on par  with predatory sex offenses.  However, *Florida state law says that anyone under the age of 16, male or female, cannot legally consent to sexual activity. 
*
*______________*
This young woman needs prayer.  She is being used by the enemy to behave this way.  My goodness...she wouldn't stop even after the court told her not to talk to the 14 year old.  20,000 texts?  Oh.em.gee.*
*


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> :update: @Shimmie
> 
> (CBS) VERO BEACH, Fla. - *Kaitlyn Hunt*, the Florida 19-year-old  charged over a same-sex relationship with an underage classmate,* is back  in jail.*
> 
> ...



*Attention Florida....*

*STAND YOUR GROUND! *

In this case... *'STAND YOUR GROUND!*  And don't you dare back down.  

This woman and her mother think that they are 'above the law'?   Really?

*Sending sexually explicit texts, pictures and videos after being warned not to even speak to this child?   *

She must really have a lot of faith in being gay.  Really?  Really?  

*It is pornography and sexual molestation to send sexually explicit pictures, texts and whatever else related and to a CHILD ? ! ?  *

It is a sickness that this girl has for there is no other reason that anyone would not consider the trouble that she is in and STILL yet disobey the law and the conditions given her to stay out of jail.   

And then her MOTHER encourages it and then says erase it?   

Hey!  Hey, Little gay girl, you really think that you're invincible?  Above the laws of God?   Why didn't your mother keep you in check?   After sending over 20,000 texts, pics, vids, yeah, you deserve the title of sexual offender.    And then your mom says to the 'victim'.... 'erase' the messages.    

This is over the top ...  Instead of protecting her daughter, her mother enables her to disobey the law.  The mother should be the one in jail.  Her daughter is in deep trouble and the mother enabled it.   

Pure love does not do this...   

I truly believe that someone has filled her head that the gay rights agenda is going to protect her.   No other reason explains such defiance of the law.  The prosecutors gave her dire warning and she just went over the top and ignored each and every warning and continued and went even further to ignore the law.   

Yep....   She's convinced that the law cannot touch her because she's gay and she can pull the 'hater' / 'bigot' / homophobe card.    

Okay...  

*Attention Florida:* *STAND YOUR GROUND !!!   *  This woman is a pedophile!


----------



## NOEChic (Oct 4, 2013)

*UPDATE*


*Vero Beach, Florida (CNN)* -- Kaitlyn Hunt, the 19-year-old who has been jailed in Florida over a sexual relationship she had with a 14-year-old girl, pleaded no contest Thursday to five charges as part of a deal brokered by prosecutors and her attorneys.

Hunt pleaded no contest to two counts of misdemeanor battery, misdemeanor contributing to the dependency of a child and two counts of felony interference with child custody.

Hunt has been in jail since August 20 for violating a court order not to contact the alleged victim.

*Under the terms of the agreement, Hunt will be sentenced to four months in jail, to be followed by two years of house arrest with electronic monitoring, and nine months of monitored probation after that, according to prosecutor Brian Workman.*

*If she has no violations, she will not be a convicted felon under Florida law, and she will have the possibility of sealing her file and having the case expunged after 10 years, he said.*

The case garnered attention as Hunt's lawyers claimed that authorities wouldn't have gone after her if the situation had involved a male and a female instead of two teenage girls.

But after Thursday's court hearing, Workman said the case would have been no different if Kaitlyn was a boy.

Hunt's parents have been critical of the victim's family for going to police over the relationship, repeating that criticism Thursday.

"If we start arresting kids for having sex or sexting, you might as well turn the high schools into prisons," they said.

The victim's family released a statement saying it was never their intent to harm Hunt, and the case was never about gender or sexual orientation.

"It was about age-appropriate relationships and following the rules and laws of our society," the statement said.

Hunt was 18 when she was charged with two felony counts of lewd and lascivious battery after she was accused of having sexual relations with the girl, who was 14.

In Florida, a person under the age of 16 is not legally able to consent to sex.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2013)

NOEChic said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> 
> *Vero Beach, Florida (CNN)* -- Kaitlyn Hunt, the 19-year-old who has been jailed in Florida over a sexual relationship she had with a 14-year-old girl, pleaded no contest Thursday to five charges as part of a deal brokered by prosecutors and her attorneys.
> ...



In the words of Judge Mabeline in "Madea Goes to Jail". ... "She'll be right back in Court".... 

Thanks for the update NOEChic 
.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 5, 2013)

NOEChic said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> 
> *Vero Beach, Florida (CNN)* -- Kaitlyn Hunt, the 19-year-old who has been jailed in Florida over a sexual relationship she had with a 14-year-old girl, pleaded no contest Thursday to five charges as part of a deal brokered by prosecutors and her attorneys.
> ...



It looks like ABC News is trying to garner more sympathy for this case of sexual molestation.   

_Kaitlyn Hunt's story on ABC News' "20/20" on Friday, Oct. 4, 2013, at 10 p.m. ET_

http://abcnews.go.com/2020/video/girl-crush-crime-20479096

Wrong is still wrong in this case.   No 14 year old is to be having sex with ANYONE, not even of her same age or opposite gender.   Period.  

Kaitlyn Hunt got off way too easy for this...    Way too easy.   She was wrong to seduce this innocent girl into sexual relations with her and to send graphic messages and pictures of sexual nature.   Wrong is still wrong.  

However........ she WILL indeed violate the agreement.   She's already convinced that she's covered under 'gay rights' and that she is 'entitled' to continue to 'pursue' this other girl.   

In the 'House Arrest' she'll mess up.   It's ingrained into her sub-conscious that she can still so what she wants to do and not suffer the consequences.    It's guaranteed that she will indeed mess up again.


----------

